# Künast sieht Handlungsbedarf bei Premium SMS



## stieglitz (16 März 2004)

gerade gefunden bei de.internet.com:

http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2027092&section=Marketing-News

Auszug aus dem Artikel:

Bundesverbraucherministerin Renate Künast (Grüne) hat gegenüber dem ARD-Wirtschaftsmagazin 'Plusminus' Handlungsbedarf bei Unternehmen und Behörden mit Blick auf die neuen Premium-SMS-Angebote der Mobilfunkanbieter festgestellt. Mit den teuren Kurznachrichten wird derzeit vor allem Jagd auf Minderjährige gemacht. In Jugendmedien wird damit geworben, dass die Jugendlichen über ihr Handy per SMS nette Leute treffen könnten. Die Preise pro abgeschickter SMS betragen zwischen 0,49 Euro und 2,99 Euro. Es fehlt dabei nach Recherchen des Magazins sowohl an der Preistransparenz, noch gibt es substantielle Inhalte. 

Renate Künast: "Es ist grundsätzlich so, dass Verträge von Jugendlichen zwischen sieben und 18 unter dem Vorbehalt der Genehmigung der gesetzlichen Vertreter sind und sie sich bei Vertragsabschlüssen nur im Rahmen ihres Taschengeldes eigenständig bewegen können. Jetzt muss man überlegen: Reicht das als Sicherung aus oder muss eine neue Technik dazu beitragen, dass man Änderungen vornimmt". Es müssten bei diesen neuen technischen Diensten geordnete Verhältnisse geschaffen werden, und das gelte für alle Anbieter, so Künast weiter.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 März 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=44625#44625


----------



## stieglitz (16 März 2004)

Ups, wäre mir im alten Forum Dialerschutz nicht passiert.     
 Aber hier passt ja auch nochmal.


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

liebe Frau Künast, warum soll dann die Grenze für den Tarif fallen? Soll das ganze lächerliche Spiel von vorne losgehen???

cj


----------



## Der Genervte (17 März 2004)

Nicht nur das: wer den Plus/Minus-Beitrag aufmerksam bis zum Ende verfolgt hat, konnte - ziehmlich am Ende - eine Bemerkung über die Zukunft hören.

Sinngemäß: demnächst wird ein weiterer Dienst durch den/die (?) Provider frei geschaltet. Dann wird auch jede *empfangene* SMS von diesen Diensten kostenpflichtig.

Nehme mal an, das wird dann die nächste "Abo-Welle" werden.


----------



## Eniac (17 März 2004)

> Nicht nur das: wer den Plus/Minus-Beitrag aufmerksam bis zum Ende verfolgt hat, konnte - ziehmlich am Ende - eine Bemerkung über die Zukunft hören.

Den Beitrag habe ich gestern auch verfolgt, ein ganz ähnlicher Bericht lief bereits letzte Woche in Frontal21/ZDF. In beiden Beiträgen durfte sich auch die ziemlich merkbefreite Dame der Fa. IntelliWork vor den Augen der Republik blamieren. Bezieht dieser unintelligente Laden eigentlich seine Nummern vom ähnlich klingenden unintelligenten Nummerncarrier?

> Sinngemäß: demnächst wird ein weiterer Dienst durch den/die (?) Provider frei geschaltet. Dann wird auch jede *empfangene* SMS von diesen Diensten kostenpflichtig.

Ähem, wie soll denn da bitte ein Vertrag zustandekommen? IANAL, aber dieser setzt doch eine eindeutige Willenserklärung beider Vertragspartner vorraus. Man kann mir doch nicht einfach eine kostenpflichtige SMS zuschicken für die ich dann blechen darf. Oder habe ich da etwas flshca verstanden?

Jedenfalls ist es höchste Zeit, diesem Treiben seitens der Politik ein schnelles Ende zu bereiten.


Eniac


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

*Handy-Abzocke der Fa. ATS*

Erst kam ein Anruf, dass zwei Tage vorher ein Anruf vom Handy gewesen sei und jetzt sei ein Abo bestellt. Da hat aber keiner angerufen. Dann kam eine Rechnung der Firma ATS Audiovisual Telecom Services GmbH, Postfach 100 207, 20001 Hamburg:
30 Tage Pauschale Tel. Unterhaltung
Hotline Nr. 040 39990089
65,95 EUR
Gesprächszeitpunkt: Genau die Zeit, als der von der Firma anrief!

Dann lagen da noch Werbezettel dabei für Telefonsex: (040) 3999 0 555 und (040) 80 90 31 444.

Haben die nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

Stehst du mit Handy-Nr. und Adresse im Telefonbuch oder hast du denen deine Adresse gegeben? Egal, du solltest der Rechnung schriftlich widersprechen (Begründung kein Vertragsabschluss). Danach kannst du alle Mahnungen und Inkassobriefe unbeantwortet lassen.

Übrigens haben die nichts besseres zu tun, denn mit dieser Masche "verdienen" die ihr Geld. 

@ alle

klingt wie HFM. Trittbrettfahrer oder sind die das selbst?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Der Genervte (17 März 2004)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem, wie soll denn da bitte ein Vertrag zustandekommen? IANAL, aber dieser setzt doch eine eindeutige Willenserklärung beider Vertragspartner vorraus. Man kann mir doch nicht einfach eine kostenpflichtige SMS zuschicken für die ich dann blechen darf. Oder habe ich da etwas flshca verstanden?
> Eniac



Ähmm, würden sich die Anbieter daran halten, das erst WIRKLICH ein Vertrag geschlossen wird, würde dieses Forum hier wohlmöglich zum Austausch von Kochrezepten dienen - aber nicht als Erfahrungsaustausch bei Abzocke.
Bislang störten sich die Wenigsten an Gesetzen, wenn sie mal 'eine schnelle Mark' machen wollten. Und es gibt noch genügend, die einzuschüchtern sind und bezahlen.


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2004)

Es werden die gleichen Kandidaten beteiligt sein und es werden die gleichen Politiker so tun, als wäre alles im Griff.

Und wenn erst die Grenzen für den Betrag fallen, endet das Dialerproblem, weil das dann lukrativer wird.

wetten, dass!?


----------

